# Travelling through strip of Bosnia on way to Dubrovnik



## sallydog (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone had the experience of travelling with a dog, south through Croatia to Dubrovnik please? I am hoping to do this in the Spring, however I notice that to get to Dubrovnik it is necessary to go through a strip of Bosnia (about 9 miles wide) that reaches down to the coast. I will have my collie dog, Jess, with me and I am worried about whether I can cross this bit of Bosnia with her. Has anyone got any advice on this please? Do I need to get anything extra in addition to the requirements of the Pet Passport scheme?

I would be really grateful for any help on this.

Many thanks

Barbara


----------



## bottleys (May 31, 2009)

Hi Barbara, 
we were told by DEFRA that it wouldnt be a problem, although we didnt travel that far down in the end.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

When we went through there on the bikes a couple of years ago, en route to Greece via Albania, all they wanted to see was passport and vehicle docs - I think they have more to worry about than pets.

If absolutely necessary, you can get a Croatian ferry to take you from Ploce to Trpanje and avoid the Neum gap altogether.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Can't help you with the pet side but last year I was waved through in both directions with no checks.

Jed

PS Make sure your insurance covers Bosnia.


----------



## sallydog (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Your replies are really encouraging. We are just a bit nervous I think as we haven't travelled in the van that far away before, plus never taken the dog with us before. We are newly retired so going for 3 months, May, June and July. (Northern Italy, Croatia and Slovenia). There seems such a lot to think about in advance. We have had Jess's (collie) first injections done. She has two more to come for the Leishmaniasis.

I like the idea of taking the ferry to avoid the Neum corridor. Might do that, in one direction at least. And thanks Jed for the tip on checking our insurance covers Bosnia. Will do that.

Best wishes  Barbara


----------



## louventadou (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ,we did this in 2011 with our two dogs.Absolutely no problems,only checked our passports.Were'nt interested in dogs. Have a good trip, we are planning to go back this year.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Bosnia*

Been there done It no problms with dogs , the strip In betwen Is short and was no trouble ether , campsite in Dubrovnik C--p and expensive,


----------

